# First time to Target Wahoo on the Aurelia



## Flying fish panga (Apr 30, 2016)

2 hoos , 2 nice dolphin and a mess of chicken dolphin a BFT 
.. 


https://youtu.be/HSCLdTtViJo


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

First and foremost, I believe this is Leo posting, or trying to.
And since we are such good buddies, I know what you are trying to do, so I will assist:

Watch this GREAT Video of Leo (Yegermyster, Tiki Isle, or Flying fish panga) and AquaHuntress Stephanie:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice to see a post from ya'll Leo.... Been a long time! Looks like ya'll had a great day and the ole Panga is still looking sweet!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Jason said:


> Looks like ya'll had a great day and the ole Panga is still looking sweet!


Jason, that is a brand new panga, the 29' hull was shipped from Mexico in a container, and Leo and Steph have spent the last year building it out.
It is an awesome work of art, they did a Great Job!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Great video, thanks for sharing. The water looks so calm, wish I could find it like that sometime. Oh, and nice catch as well.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.... its a beauty of a boat. love the Seadeck. Just don't like the costs!!! I was quoted 3K to have my sled done. No wonder I haven't seen em much on here, I'm sure that sled took a bit of their time!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Jason said:


> No wonder I haven't seen em much on here, I'm sure that sled took a bit of their time!!!


So much more than they ever thought.
But when you see this vessel on the water, you can not mistake it as any other.
Truly one-of-a-kind.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome video and beautiful boat too..


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Excellent video. One of the best composed of a day offshore.
Which GoPro?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice Hoos!


----------



## Flying fish panga (Apr 30, 2016)

*sea deck*



Jason said:


> Dang.... its a beauty of a boat. love the Seadeck. Just don't like the costs!!! I was quoted 3K to have my sled done. No wonder I haven't seen em much on here, I'm sure that sled took a bit of their time!!!


its actually Flexi teak


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Video and Congrats on a nice day on the water!!!!!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome video and nice box of fish. Panga looks sweet!


----------



## Flying fish panga (Apr 30, 2016)

*sea deck*



Jason said:


> Dang.... its a beauty of a boat. love the Seadeck. Just don't like the costs!!! I was quoted 3K to have my sled done. No wonder I haven't seen em much on here, I'm sure that sled took a bit of their time!!!


 flexi teak. cost $2600 for what we got done. Alot more like wood and durable.


----------

